# 2 words for you screwber.



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

You guess what they are but there is no damn way I am taking another trip on uber at .85 a mile if they raise it up later then I will work on getting reactivated but until then....eff and you


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

You're not willing to go park in front of a bar at 2 a.m. to ferry meathead drunks around? That's where the action is, man!


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

The sucky thing is if you deactivate they downgrade your commission rate from 80 to whatever it is in your market. I have been doing one a month for the last couple of months. I wait for the warning and do the business.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

I tried that and was ready today to suck it up...but after accepting this ride request and seeing the rate per mile....I ACRO


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah I suck it up at a dollar a mile sorry, I only run XL now because the X rates suck.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

If we were at a 1.00 a mile there would be no discussion...lol...I would drive every chance I get because then I can pull a 20/mile profit...but at 85 I am losing .05 a mile....I am not a charity  

And before you say it.....I am averaging the pool rides at 75 a mile into the figure


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

I have not jumped in the pool. Seattle drivers are hating it. I drive Seattle as a Lyft driver. They have Line and I have not seen a big difference yet...

The pool rate sucks, and as you stated, I refuse to do this for free or pay Uber to drive there drunk/rude pax around.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

JJS said:


> I have not jumped in the pool. Seattle drivers are hating it. I drive Seattle as a Lyft driver. They have Line and I have not seen a big difference yet...
> 
> The pool rate sucks, and as you stated, I refuse to do this for free or pay Uber to drive there drunk/rude pax around.


you got the right attitude friend


----------

